# Porsche 997 Turbo Wheels on Audi TT



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

So I'm in the market again for new wheels (it's been over 4 years- i'm not a wheel whore like most of you ) but it's time to say goodbye to the old ass RH's. Time to move on but not too far. I want to stick with 5x130 fitment so that I don't have to buy and mess with my adapters. I'm looking at getting these: 

found these on the forums- 

































The ones in the photos are 19's but those are a little too big for my liking so I found 18" reps for $700 which is about what I want to spend: 

Fronts: 18x8 5x130 et 50 
Rears: 18x10 5x130 et 46 *OR* 65 

The adapters I have are 10mm fronts and 15mm rears. 

When using this offset calculator (http://www.senebdesign.com/Auto/TT-offsetcalc.htm) I became worried about the rear wheels because with the et at 46 with 15mm spacers, it says the wheel will be about 4mm OUTSIDE the fender. And when et is at 65 with 15mm spacers, it says the wheel will be about 14mm INSIDE the fender. If I buy the wheels with et65, will the inside of the rim be hitting the inside wall? And the wheels with an et46, will the tires be rubbing on the fender? Let me know what you guys think. If you have other wheel suggestions, keep in mind that I want to stick with 18x8to8.5 5x130 fronts and 18x9to10 5x130 rears. Also, If you think getting different sized adapters would help, give me your ideas.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Where did you find the reps at?


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

i got them:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

01ttgt28 said:


> i got them:thumbup:


 :wave: what's your setup? width, et, adapters, etc..


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> Where did you find the reps at?


 http://www.finishlinewheels.com/specials/31,PORSCHE+CARS/


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

:thumbup:


chaldowhiteboy said:


> :wave: what's your setup? width, et, adapters, etc..


 rims are 8.5" front and 9.5" rear 20mm spacers all around


----------



## droptoptt (Feb 23, 2012)

*i got a ?*

what is the front bumper ur using i have been looking of a good place to get one


----------



## droptoptt (Feb 23, 2012)

*i need to know*

what is the front bumper you are using on your tt i have been looking for that for a while


----------



## 01ttgt28 (Jun 23, 2009)

i really dont know i got the bumper of cl for $300 WITH THE GRILL


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

I went ahead and bought the set with the et46 rears. I think it would be safer to be potentially sticking out from the fender than potentially hitting the inside wall with the et65 rears. We will see when they get here opcorn:


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

01ttgt28 said:


> i really dont know i got the bumper of cl for $300 WITH THE GRILL


You need to buy some parts for me off those morons you deal with :laugh::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I do really like these wheels. They look sweet when the car is on the ground like the AG one:thumbup:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> I do really like these wheels. They look sweet when the car is on the ground like the AG one:thumbup:


I'm not going to get it on the ground like the ag tt in the pic but it will probably look something like this ps'd pic i made










i am also going to get some front bumper work done very soon; shave license plate filler area, re-shave aliens (did them with bondo last time- starting to crack) and do a better job of clearing the headlights. planning on getting a 3-bar grill also

But other than that, I think the wheels are going to look okay.. I might need to lower the car a bit more, especially in the rear, but we will see when the wheels get here on Monday!!


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm really digging the wheels. Any idea how much they weigh??


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> I'm really digging the wheels. Any idea how much they weigh??


To be honest I don't know. I will find out when they get here though.


----------

